# Happy birthday, Anneke!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hope your day is wonderful... happy, happy birthday!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Have a happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a chance to enjoy some of it!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anneke, a very happy birthday to you indeed, eh?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday to our Anneke!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Joyeux Anniversaire!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANNEKE!!!

Are you getting some time to enjoy yourself?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

..And to think, we've known you for 5 years- So we know you're at least that old!!:roll: 

Happy Day!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Anneke,

Hope you have a great year.


----------

